# Would you travel abroad to meet someone you met online..?



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Basically, I met this bird online from America.. She's literally spot on. Fit as f*ck, great personality, funny, clever, seems the whole package... Been skyping, and seem to get on really well. Now, she given she lives the other side of the pond, obviously for anything to actually come of it, I'm going to have to go there or her come here if we decided to meet. Normally I'd probably laugh at people on about meeting someone they met online, but there's so many people in the world, the odds of finding the person you want to be with in this tiny country is low odds when you think about it!! + I've always wanted to go to America anyway..

Would you go abroad to meet someone who met online, if you were relatively sure about them and wanted to see what came of it? Probably get laughed at / called an idiot, but worth asking I figured.


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

na not an idiot at all fella , if the funds where available i would . plus you get a holiday out of it :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DT_85 said:


> na not an idiot at all fella , if the funds where available i would . plus you get a holiday out of it :thumb:


Funds aren't availible atm. But will seriously consider saving for the flights if she wants to go ahead with it. Hopefully I could stay at hers to save on hotel etc!! Think it was like ~£450 return for 2 weeks over there.. Anyone else know other costs involved in travelling to America? Do you have to pay for a Visa? and anyone know on the ins and outs of emigrating there? (Getting ahead of myself there...)


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

I've met up with loads of girls from the internet, really into POF! One of my best mates travelled to Sweden to meet a girl recently and he had a good time, plans to go back. If you have the money, I'd say go for it!

But on a side note, watch this movie before you do. It's a similar situation to your own, really interesting watch!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1584016/

Good luck!

Oh PS, You can't say she's fit without posting some pics. True story.



SonOfZeus said:


> Anyone else know other costs involved in travelling to America? Do you have to pay for a Visa?


For traveling purposes, you get an ESTA - costs about £13

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You never know where life is going to take you...Give it a go. If doesnt work out put it down as experience.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

foook tht - to far away imo

maybe if she lived in england im a £30 flight away. but not america.

if you were to go on holiday then id prob try to meet up with the lady but wouldnt intenially book flights to go see her..


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Pay half each?

My mate did this when he was young and foolish with some American bird who was a vile tosser. Broke up before he went so he cancelled the flights. Got £200 back out of £800 for flights only.

What is funny is she broke up with him for this other lad who looked like an extra from Clerks 2. Then about a month later she walked in on him.... bumming another bloke.

He said he isn't gay and is just confused. They stayed together for a bit.

Then she walked in on him sucking someone else off and they split up. Oh my god did my mate and I laugh about that.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Pics or NoAmerican!

On a serious note, do it!  I love America, my woman lives over there so I don't get to see her much but it gives me reason to go to America! If all else fails you get to have a nice holiday - which part of America is she from? Also, I have totally fallen for American women :drool: you will understand if you go over.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

what part of america is it?

A very good friend of mine done the exact same thing and met a girl from texas, he just flown over and stayed for a week or so . They clicked and he actually got married to her within months and had his immigration visas sorted within a year or so if i remember correctly. So it paid off for him so why not for you. I say lives for living and beats the usual meet at the local boozer for a couple of pints and a shag kind of date


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've ALWAYS wanted to go over to america anyway.. I love the sound of it. I also think I'd fit in better? I think American lifestyle suits me more.. But I guess I'd have to go over to find out haha. One thing that struck me was, she told me loads of people use steroids out there. When I told her I did, she didn't even batt an eyelid.. If I told a bird over here that, they'd probably run a mile.. She even asked me if I knew who Zyzz was, mind was blown LOL. Obligatory pic, hopefully she never sees this haha..


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i reckon i'd go for it, wouldn't stay at her house tho, i'd get a hotel nearby incase she's not quite what ur expecting

just seen the pic, so changed my mind , stay at her house an love her long time.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh and it's Texas. Think she was originally from LA iirc.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

You ever seen the film Hostel ?

http://www.chron.com/news/bizarre/article/Cyber-escape-leads-to-the-death-of-22-year-old-1647057.php

read this, also why cant you score the local chicks ..?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I've ALWAYS wanted to go over to america anyway.. I love the sound of it. I also think I'd fit in better? I think American lifestyle suits me more.. But I guess I'd have to go over to find out haha. One thing that struck me was, she told me loads of people use steroids out there. When I told her I did, she didn't even batt an eyelid.. If I told a bird over here that, they'd probably run a mile.. She even asked me if I knew who Zyzz was, mind was blown LOL. Obligatory pic, hopefully she never sees this haha..


hang on thats my chick from New York !!! wtf


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

L00NEY said:


> what part of america is it?
> 
> A very good friend of mine done the exact same thing and met a girl from texas, he just flown over and stayed for a week or so . They clicked and he actually got married to her within months and had his immigration visas sorted within a year or so if i remember correctly. So it paid off for him so why not for you. I say lives for living and beats the usual meet at the local boozer for a couple of pints and a shag kind of date


Texas too eh haha, crazy. What part of Texas? Does he like it over there then?!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I wouldn't bother. She could have her weird inbred brothers waiting around the back of her house to gang buttfcuk you then torture you and onto the next victim... haven't you seen the films!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> You ever seen the film Hostel ?
> 
> http://www.chron.com/news/bizarre/article/Cyber-escape-leads-to-the-death-of-22-year-old-1647057.php
> 
> read this, also why cant you score the local chicks ..?


I can haha, I've always liked American girls.. and tbh, I'm bored of English girls. No doubt there's some crackers out there, but so far, yet to meet anyone like this bird tbh!! I was infactuated with my ex tbf, thought she was gods gift.. She's been blown out the water now lol.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmmmm no i wouldnt go over if im honest ... has she asked you to go over? maybe invite her here? hmmm still seems alot to go all that way on a wim!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> I've ALWAYS wanted to go over to america anyway.. I love the sound of it. I also think I'd fit in better? I think American lifestyle suits me more.. But I guess I'd have to go over to find out haha. One thing that struck me was, she told me loads of people use steroids out there. When I told her I did, she didn't even batt an eyelid.. If I told a bird over here that, they'd probably run a mile.. She even asked me if I knew who Zyzz was, mind was blown LOL. Obligatory pic, hopefully she never sees this haha..


Hang about! That's my Fiance!!!! What the hell!?

Joke, it's not really, I'd go to Mars for her mate she's blinding! Staying over at a hotel isn't really an option, unless she lives in a city. My Mrs lives in a small town but is a good 30 minute drive to get to any kind of shop or hotel. America is beautiful mate and the people are at least a million times nicer than here - also the 'good looking' girls here in England have NOTHING on American girls! And, bodybuilding in America has always been decades ahead of us.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Hmmmmm no i wouldnt go over if im honest ... has she asked you to go over? maybe invite her here? hmmm still seems alot to go all that way on a wim!


She said she'd love to meet me, and vice versa. She said she comes to London once a year, family over here or something.. So will definitely go meet her in London when she's next here, just depends when that is!! Like I said, I'd like to go to America anyway.. It wouldn't just be to meet her, that'd just be part of the package.. and if it did work out, win win.

Like someone else said, lifes for living. Gotta take risks in life.. and I've never been a fan of England anyway, so miserable here!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I say go for it.

You'll never know what you could be missing out on by not acting on it.

The world is a small place nowadays, what's a few hours travel for the sake of potential happiness?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I love you guys. Nohomo. Keep the feedback coming! Some really reassuring advice here!

Edit: And girls, not forgetting you hayley don't worry!! :tongue:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

book a holiday around meeting her if anything

and whatever you believe it is different in person so steady on


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i think you have created something in your mind , dude its going to come crashing down around you .. forget about it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> book a holiday around meeting her if anything
> 
> and whatever you believe it is different in person so steady on


I know it is don't worry! But you can get a good idea of someone from chatting on skype etc, and seeing as we seem to click well on there, there must be at least some hope.. haha.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Texas too eh haha, crazy. What part of Texas? Does he like it over there then?!


i think it was dallas or somewhere round there

i keep winding him up telling him he shouldnt of moved so far away because im gonna have a go on his mum and theres nothing he can do lmao

if you do meet her, always have a little back up plan just in case you dont get on or its a windup (cos you never know on this online dating lark), like hotel arrangements


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> i think you have created something in your mind , dude its going to come crashing down around you .. forget about it


Pesamist! I don't mind people disagreeing it's fine, everyone has different takes on life. But you can't always fish in the pond forever, sometime you gotta go fish in the sea if you want to catch the big ones.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I was chatting on line to an elephant from India once- i travelled to india... but forgot to pack my trunk.

you haviing that??

my own joke i jussst made up


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> i think you have created something in your mind , dude its going to come crashing down around you .. forget about it


haha


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Pesamist! I don't mind people disagreeing it's fine, everyone has different takes on life. But you can't always fish in the pond forever, sometime you gotta go fish in the sea if you want to catch the big ones.


if you lived in London and she lived in Birmingham then I would say give it a go ... but 5,000 miles away , £1,000 plus in expenses ...

i think its crazy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

isnt she from http://www.istockphoto.com/


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> if you lived in London and she lived in Birmingham then I would say give it a go ... but 5,000 miles away , £1,000 plus in expenses ...
> 
> i think its crazy


Fair enough. Like I said, you've got to take risks in life. it'd be a holiday anyway, I've always wanted to go to the US, not just to meet her. If you're happy to limit yourself to one tiny island in the world, fair enough, if you're happy that's what counts! Personally i'm not big on England.. I've said I wanted to get out of here since I was a kid regardless. So am I prepared to venture out of here to meet new people and potentially take my life somewhere I want to be? Damn right I am.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

is that the only picture of her you have seen?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

tbf it would be epic if something did come of it.

my mate met some bird through a bootcamp in canada. hooked up got together. he flew over got his visa 2yrs later hes back in ****ty belfast with no bird.. didnt work out.

still enjoyed two yrs of his life abroad though..

dont think i could risk it though. if youve the plums go for it lad!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think its worth a shot mate, like you say if it doesn't work out you get a holiday for a bit in America. Just make sure you've got some extra cash incase you need to get a hotel.

You live once, so why not


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

jake87 said:


> is that the only picture of her you have seen?


i want t osee the dirty pics. im sure if yous talked on skype a webcam was involved!! get the dirty ones up lad


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

jake87 said:


> is that the only picture of her you have seen?


No lol seen loads, got her on facebook but ain't posting them all up! I've seen her on cam for hours and hours too (Skype), and likewise she's seen me / my photos on facebook etc. I know she's not some 50 year old man, put it that way haha.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ad way up the odds maybe rite a list of everything u have hear n also all the good n bads if there's more bad than good def go if there's more good than bad see if she'll come our here if not have a think ad not Wana rush into out our there n land ya self in sh!t, bt u can't say u tried until u try best of look luck like


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope, i know people that have but its just not for me!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

If you can afford it mate then go for it. Whats the worse that can happen??!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Was her online user name TalHotBlond... :whistling:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> If you can afford it mate then go for it. Whats the worse that can happen??!!


I turn up, get beat and gang raped by a group of texas thugs, mugged, stripped of my clothes and have to swim back to the UK starkers in the freezing cold? Eek.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> If you can afford it mate then go for it. Whats the worse that can happen??!!


he could get banged silly by a big black rubber one. and used as a sex slave. she could be a ninja for all he knows lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Er hell no! To far to expensive!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> She said she'd love to meet me, and vice versa. She said she comes to London once a year, family over here or something.. So will definitely go meet her in London when she's next here, just depends when that is!! Like I said, I'd like to go to America anyway.. It wouldn't just be to meet her, that'd just be part of the package.. and if it did work out, win win.
> 
> Like someone else said, lifes for living. Gotta take risks in life.. and I've never been a fan of England anyway, so miserable here!


if she comes to england then definitely wait, ul get to know her more wont have to spend money on flights just have a few days in London.. I know u said u want to go America but what if i go out there and it all goes tits up.. ur screwed and a fool to take that risk imo .. im one for taking risks for sure but the fantasy seems better than the reality in this case x


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Pesamist! I don't mind people disagreeing it's fine, everyone has different takes on life. But you can't always fish in the pond forever, sometime you gotta go fish in the sea if you want to catch the big ones.


i think maybe he was trying to say don`t read to much into something. women are emotional creatures and can turn on you in an instant

logically you would think you`ve impressed her and would like you even more because you travelled half way round the world to meet her

but honestly, she may feel pressured a little because you have gone to all this effort. the truth is you dont know unless you try and if i had the funds id probably do it myself but certainly go with a view that it would be a nice little break and not put all my eggs in one basket, ie if you bang her it would be a bonus


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Agree with Hayley like maybe wait till she's in London


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TBF I met a south african girl who was over here, i went to live with her in Cape town, did not work out but had an epic time. I was 19 so was not giving up much.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

It's VERY early days, don't assume I'm going to actually book anything or plan anything yet. It's just an idea.. obviously I'm going to take it slow, see how it goes and what pans out etc. Will try and find out when she's next here, because would definitely rather meet her here for moneys sake than go there. Then if we hit it off here, I could go there maybe. Who knows.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

another idea is to set up a few dates from pof so when you arrive you`ll have some options just in case she turns out to be some nut job


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, and finally GOLD! Well, when it updates...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

A lot of people are closed-minded, I reckon America could be the best thing you ever did.

My story is my Mrs came to England to nanny for a family for 6 months, she wanted some time out after uni and wanted to travel, she originally had planned to nanny for a family in Australia, but at last minute decided to change her mind and go for England - purely because she couldn't be bothered with a 20+ hour flight with Aus. So she emailed the family in England and the next day had her tickets booked. She used to come into my coffee house I worked in every day and I'd serve her, make her coffee and generally just watch her like a pervert. She was stunning but she had 2 sometimes 3 kids with her so I was like "yea, she's beautiful but look, 3 kids, American living in England she must be some kind of successful business woman, I have no chance" the months go by where she comes in and I just pray she notices me.

I kept talking about her every time she came in to my work mates and one day one of the girls had written down my name and number on a piece of paper, and I knew this I told her not to give her it, was gonna rip it up (thought it would just embarrass me), forgot all about it when I finished my shift, went home, went to the gym and she phone me mg: (I didn't answer of course, I was at the gym, she had to wait) she left me a voice mail message, I got my stupid gay long hair cut short and she came in, I made her a coffee with a heart on top (with latte art, check it out, it's pretty cool) and she loved it, complimented me on my hair. One day she came in and sat down on the sofa with her coffee reading a book and this typical jok, footie player type guy came in, shorts on, skinny but ripped and sat right next to her, I was like fvck, that's her boyfriend -turns out it wasn't thank fvck he was much better looking than me! :lol:

Anyway, cut a huge story short, we got to talking, met her one day straight from my shift and we went for a walk and just talked all night, that was our first date, second date was the same thing but we kissed  and it turns out she liked me waaay before we went on a date, she told me on second date she didn't want to meet me because she was afraid she'd develop feelings for me and I her, she told me she had to leave in 6 weeks, my heart sunk mate. But we had a 6 week relationship, it was amazing, best thing that ever happened to me. We decided we wanted more so when she left I booked tickets to America to see her, saved my ass off for them, met her family, her family are perfect and by the end of my 2 weeks in America I had bought her a ring. She came over to the UK 6 months later and we got engaged, since then I've been back to America for 3 weeks now I've got 18 weeks and 5 days until my wedding day. All paid for already, the honeymoon is paid for. Can't wait.

Will never look back. People need to open their minds to other alternatives to just 'existing' in the UK.

Sorry for long read. Lol.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> TBF I met a south african girl who was over here, i went to live with her in Cape town, did not work out but had an epic time. I was 19 so was not giving up much.


thit iz ibsiloolti fintistic ay


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

F.M.J, that's awesome mate. So f*cking happy for you!! You're living proof! I do agree some people are close minded.. But it's upto them, if they're happy, it doesn't matter. Life's about being happy! No doubt about it. So does she still live in the US? Are you going to go and live there or her live here?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> A lot of people are closed-minded, I reckon America could be the best thing you ever did.
> 
> My story is my Mrs came to England to nanny for a family for 6 months, she wanted some time out after uni and wanted to travel, she originally had planned to nanny for a family in Australia, but at last minute decided to change her mind and go for England - purely because she couldn't be bothered with a 20+ hour flight with Aus. So she emailed the family in England and the next day had her tickets booked. She used to come into my coffee house I worked in every day and I'd serve her, make her coffee and generally just watch her like a pervert. She was stunning but she had 2 sometimes 3 kids with her so I was like "yea, she's beautiful but look, 3 kids, American living in England she must be some kind of successful business woman, I have no chance" the months go by where she comes in and I just pray she notices me.
> 
> ...


miracles can happen 

fair play lad..


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

DT_85 said:


> na not an idiot at all fella , if the funds where available i would . plus you get a holiday out of it :thumb:


this x2 mate!

Id deffo go. Got nothing lose really


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

jake87 said:


> thit iz ibsiloolti fintistic ay


AAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAA

:thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

id say go for it if its only a case of £500 quid who knows what could happen !

my tattoo guy met some girl when working over there talked to her in a bar they got on he went over a few times to see her and work got on great she came over here for a bit he kept going over there

they had a kid got married and hes now living over there with her.

i think it was quite a pain in the ass to get to live over there but hes done it

(oh he lives in texas now as well)(it must be something about texas)

as for you if u want to go over there id chat to her more about it ,if you live music look into the sxsw festival and see how close she is to it you could use it as ur excuse for going over then if she is nuts of not as expected you can atleast have an amazing holiday out of it

yeah people normallly get told ur mental for thinking something like this but hell why not

the worse thing that happens is she not as u expect u go dont get on u spend a few night in a hotel and change ur flights and come back early of just enjoy ur time out there without her


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@f.m.j that's class that like mate wish I could have some look with the lasses me n the misses just broke up


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Agreed. Worst case scenario.. I get a holiday out of it and go somewhere I've always wanted to go! I know shes really into music.. Her dads a musician, she plays guitar and sings. So that could work! haha.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> @f.m.j that's class that like mate wish I could have some look with the lasses me n the misses just broke up


Chin up lad! Remember.. You always find what you're looking for, when you stop looking.. Sounds corny, but seems to prove true all too often.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive done something sort of similar!

Tens years ago i met a Canadian girl on my last night on holiday in the Caribbean, we really got on well and after i had been back in blighty for a couple of days i was driving down the road and my phone rings and its her calling from the resort, anyway one month later im on an Air Canada flight bound for Ottawa!! We dated for a couple of years both taking it in turns to travel etc..

It was a wonderful time, she is a lovely girl and we still keep in touch and update each other on our lives etc. Its something im so glad i did, something that will stay with me forever and i met some lovely people in a lovely country!!

You gotta go for it fella, do you wanna get old and sit there one day and think, 'wish id done that trip to the states', coz i bet you will if you dont!

Its a no brainer, just do it!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts so sorry if I'm repeating what others have said...part of me think 'go for it' (I met my man online  )...seriously, what have you got to lose, another part of me thinks of 'talhotblonde' :laugh: and another part of me thinks of my ex's friend....he met a girl online who seemed perfect...they spent hours each night on the phone. He then wanted to surprise her by turning up at her door in America. He waitied in his car to see an unfortunately obese woman take the post...she was not the person he thought she was....


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> F.M.J, that's awesome mate. So f*cking happy for you!! You're living proof! I do agree some people are close minded.. But it's upto them, if they're happy, it doesn't matter. Life's about being happy! No doubt about it. So does she still live in the US? Are you going to go and live there or her live here?


She's still living in the US working 2 jobs saving money for rent/bills when she moves back over here, we're getting married in the US. There's been times in my life where I've wanted to drop everything, pack a bag and just go travelling, just get a cheap ass flight to India or Africa and work out what the hell I'm gonna do when I get there. I think the traveling lifestyle would be so liberating, no worrying about making rent, paying bills, all you have to worry about is enjoying yourself wherever you are. Few of my friends have spent several years doing this, I was so envious of their lives because my life was all about conformity and military. But now I have my American escapades and can't wait to explore all the states of America.



herc said:


> miracles can happen
> 
> fair play lad..


Yup, when we met, she had 2 degrees, already traveled Europe, been all over America, is a fantastic cook, writes short stories and written one book. I was some guy no qualifications working in a dead end job for £6 per hour just getting fit and getting ready to join the Army. What the hell did she see in me? :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Katy said:


> I haven't read all of the posts so sorry if I'm repeating what others have said...part of me think 'go for it' (I met my man online  )...seriously, what have you got to lose, another part of me thinks of 'talhotblonde' :laugh: and another part of me thinks of my ex's friend....he met a girl online who seemed perfect...they spent hours each night on the phone. He then wanted to surprise her by turning up at her door in America. He waitied in his car to see an unfortunately obese woman take the post...she was not the person he thought she was....


Again.. AAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAA!!

Sorry katy but thats funny!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@Sonofzeus cheers mate totally devastated tbh it's bcos of her mother being to involved n all the lads messaging me giving me **** starting on me in the gym etc bt I put up with it for a year then this happens fu*k nas y, hope everything wrks out for u n that when is she next our in London? She not got a sister


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Katy said:


> I haven't read all of the posts so sorry if I'm repeating what others have said...part of me think 'go for it' (I met my man online  )...seriously, what have you got to lose, another part of me thinks of 'talhotblonde' :laugh: and another part of me thinks of my ex's friend....he met a girl online who seemed perfect...they spent hours each night on the phone. He then wanted to surprise her by turning up at her door in America. He waitied in his car to see an unfortunately obese woman take the post...she was not the person he thought she was....


Shes definitely not obese LOL, can assure you of that! :tongue: I don't get how someone could not know that prior to meeting them, surely you'd expect to at least see someones body (even if its clothed) on the camera at some point PRIOR to meeting them?! Haha. I'd never do it by suprise, just incase. It'd only be if it was mutually agreed!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

oh and i was going to go over on the whim a few years ago cause my ex was working in one of them summer camps so was gone for 3 months she went just after we had been going out for a few weeks (had talked and been mates for a bit before going out ) but money was tight so thoght about the £400 quid flights then car hire ,hotel for a couple of nights and didnt end up going cause would have only been for a weekend when she had free time

but i regret not going even if it was for a day just to get to go there and see what its like

if it was now i think id force myself to do it just because , u dont get many chances for a crazy adventure in life


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> @Sonofzeus cheers mate totally devastated tbh it's bcos of her mother being to involved n all the lads messaging me giving me **** starting on me in the gym etc bt I put up with it for a year then this happens fu*k nas y, hope everything wrks out for u n that when is she next our in London? She not got a sister


chin up lad. me and my fiance split up in dec. these things in life happen. its a learning curve.

will clear my head for a while before i start fishing again though.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> A lot of people are closed-minded, I reckon America could be the best thing you ever did.
> 
> My story is my Mrs came to England to nanny for a family for 6 months, she wanted some time out after uni and wanted to travel, she originally had planned to nanny for a family in Australia, but at last minute decided to change her mind and go for England - purely because she couldn't be bothered with a 20+ hour flight with Aus. So she emailed the family in England and the next day had her tickets booked. She used to come into my coffee house I worked in every day and I'd serve her, make her coffee and generally just watch her like a pervert. She was stunning but she had 2 sometimes 3 kids with her so I was like "yea, she's beautiful but look, 3 kids, American living in England she must be some kind of successful business woman, I have no chance" the months go by where she comes in and I just pray she notices me.
> 
> ...


haha! loved that bit!

Good story tho mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I've ALWAYS wanted to go over to america anyway.. I love the sound of it. I also think I'd fit in better? I think American lifestyle suits me more.. But I guess I'd have to go over to find out haha. One thing that struck me was, she told me loads of people use steroids out there. When I told her I did, she didn't even batt an eyelid.. If I told a bird over here that, they'd probably run a mile.. She even asked me if I knew who Zyzz was, mind was blown LOL. Obligatory pic, hopefully she never sees this haha..


Iv seen that pic on lods of porn sites HAHAHAH i swear to god aswell LoL il try and find them, your gettin the pi ss took out of you son.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Iv seen that pic on lods of porn sites HAHAHAH i swear to god aswell LoL il try and find them, your gettin the pi ss took out of you son.


This could well call for a third....... AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAA

Though part of me hopes not..


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Agreed. Worst case scenario.. I get a holiday out of it and go somewhere I've always wanted to go! I know shes really into music.. Her dads a musician, she plays guitar and sings. So that could work! haha.


what a 1st date ey 

that would be a story haha

inagine the story "well how did u meet" well he flew over all the way from the uk to take me to sxsw and never left........


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Iv seen that pic on lods of porn sites HAHAHAH i swear to god aswell LoL il try and find them, your gettin the pi ss took out of you son.


LOL, you are aware that websites take peoples photos of facebook and use them when they're attractive? Same thing happened to my ex.. and she wasn't old enough to even be shown on them sort of websites LOL. I can assure you that that's a picture of her, like I said, seen her on cam plenty.. Feel free to post the links up though, I'll show her..


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

shes on www.myexgf.com if you look threw it HAHAHHAHAHAHAH nice one sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL, you are aware that websites take peoples photos of facebook and use them when they're attractive? Same thing happened to my ex.. and she wasn't old enough to even be shown on them sort of websites LOL. I can assure you that that's a picture of her, like I said, seen her on cam plenty.. Feel free to post the links up though, I'll show her..


NoCarbs??


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> @f.m.j that's class that like mate wish I could have some look with the lasses me n the misses just broke up


dw mate. Wasnt meant to be then. Youll end up finding something better! as mentioned, when you stop looking youll get it. I got picked up by my fiancee when id decided that i deffo wasnt gunna get involved in anything. She did the same. We met thru friends, and now i cant get rid of her! Put a ring on her finger, and got a kid as well now...damn... :whistling:

so just relax, enjoy life, and before you know it you got kids, house and what not


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL, you are aware that websites take peoples photos of facebook and use them when they're attractive? Same thing happened to my ex.. and she wasn't old enough to even be shown on them sort of websites LOL. I can assure you that that's a picture of her, like I said, seen her on cam plenty.. Feel free to post the links up though, I'll show her..


Print screen of the same girl on skype cam ?????


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> shes on www.myexgf.com if you look threw it HAHAHHAHAHAHAH nice one sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


Link to the exact page if you think you're right and aren't taking the p*ss LOL


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@herc cheers big fella sorry to here bout u n ur fiancé, I had all that planned was goin to get down on 1 knee this year


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Print screen of the same girl on skype cam ?????


LOL i really don't care if you believe me? I wouldn't "make it up", if I was going to make anything up I think I'd make up a more impressive story than "I met a girl online, would you travel across the world to meet her?" Herp derp... Think all the gears going to your head son! lool


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Iv seen that pic on lods of porn sites HAHAHAH i swear to god aswell LoL il try and find them, your gettin the pi ss took out of you son.


sad if its true but cant see how hes had cam sessions with her where they have chatted if it is. if its pre-recorded video u can only pull it off if ur only viewing them


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Take a step at a time, don't get too taken into it, seems too early to commit to anything.

Personally would chat more, see if you can meet her here, if she comes with family anyway, would be more suitable. Then you know if you get on face to face and maybe plan a trip there afte rthis. Saying that, you can always go on holiday there and meet her as part of the holiday, it all depends on what you really want from it. Look as it as a holiday with no preceived ideas and expectations, you coudl have a great time. At the end of the day, you will just be seeing her and not commiting to her long term. All about weighing things up financially and expectations.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL i really don't care if you believe me? I wouldn't "make it up", if I was going to make anything up I think I'd make up a more impressive story than "I met a girl online, would you travel across the world to meet her?" Herp derp... Think all the gears going to your head son! lool


Im only saying it for yo mate, iv seen the girl al over the web no sh it, if you look ull find her.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> sad if its true but cant see how hes had cam sessions with her where they have chatted if it is. if its pre-recorded video u can only pull it off if ur only viewing them


LOL it's definitely not pre recorded video.. 100%.. and we speak on it, with mic/sound etc. Which obviously proves that too.. Some people are far too skeptical for there own good! Although I know you have to be cautious in situations. But I can assure you 100% it's her..


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

P.s Just remembered, I know a guy who met a lady from the US, chatted to her for ages and then went to meet her. Cutting long story short, he is happily married and living here


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> shes on www.myexgf.com if you look threw it HAHAHHAHAHAHAH nice one sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


I have just had her now ...., thanks


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> sad if its true but cant see how hes had cam sessions with her where they have chatted if it is. if its pre-recorded video u can only pull it off if ur only viewing them


Theres some sick twisted c u n t s on the net thats al im saying, tell the lad to be careful, could be any fu cker on the other end.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Im only saying it for yo mate, iv seen the girl al over the web no sh it, if you look ull find her.


I'm not going to scour the web, I really don't care. Like I said, peoples pictures get taken off facebook and used on dodgey sites to make fake profiles etc, happened to my ex.. To me, sounds like you're just trying to be funny/stir crap, but more than happy for you to link me to anything concrete if you're so confident. Guarantee you won't be able to LOL.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'm not going to scour the web, I really don't care. Like I said, peoples pictures get taken off facebook and used on dodgey sites to make fake profiles etc, happened to my ex.. To me, sounds like you're just trying to be funny/stir crap, but more than happy for you to link me to anything concrete if you're so confident. Guarantee you won't be able to LOL.


LoL your in love with a internet girl who might not be who you think she is, oway mate im not been a c u n t but wake up.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey the way i see it is its a win win situation!! Either she does porn or she doesnt but she will let you take pics anyway, man you gotta go now, if you dont you will forever be known as Noballs...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> LoL your in love with a internet girl who might not be who you think she is, oway mate im not been a c u n t but wake up.


How am I in love? LOL. You're delusional.. I said she seems nice, and I'd be interested in meeting her IF it seemed viable.. Go back to jabbing stupid amounts of test into you and bother someone else, clearly have nothing useful to say in this thread.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'm not going to scour the web, I really don't care. Like I said, peoples pictures get taken off facebook and used on dodgey sites to make fake profiles etc, happened to my ex.. To me, sounds like you're just trying to be funny/stir crap, but more than happy for you to link me to anything concrete if you're so confident. Guarantee you won't be able to LOL.


You have gone gold!! You have to go now!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

lukeee said:


> You have gone gold!! You have to go now!!


I love goooooooooooooolllddd!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> How am I in love? LOL. You're delusional.. I said she seems nice, and I'd be interested in meeting her IF it seemed viable.. Go back to jabbing stupid amounts of test into you and bother someone else, clearly have nothing useful to say in this thread.


Internet lovers, its cute.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

as said if i were on a chat site yeah u never know but on skype its got to be her

and she is really good looking so there prob is pics of her thats been pulled to make it look like shes on "there" site

...........u not packed ur bags yet pal ? ur slacking hahaha

u will never be there by t time if u dont get a move on


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Note to self, to maintain sanity, never jab 5 grams of test. LOL.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

usernameneeded said:


> as said if i were on a chat site yeah u never know but on skype its got to be her
> 
> and she is really good looking so there prob is pics of her thats been pulled to make it look like shes on "there" site
> 
> ...


Haha I know you're messing but like I said I wouldn't rush into anything like this. It's just an idea now. Just wanted opinions, and based on what I've heard so far, doesn't seem as crazier an idea as I first thought it may seem..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Internet lovers, its cute.


seriously dude. youve seen the previous comments of people meeting online and falling in love. whats the big deal??

just logging onto pirate bay to download movies you see these pis of women. no doubt stolen through internet..

i can see the logic in it.. i work on a building site, train in a private mma club(all men) so i rarely come across women unless its on a weekend drinking session.

they way things are going this is soon to be the norm. technology has taken over everything.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Note to self, to maintain sanity, never jab 5 grams of test. LOL.


if u jab 5 gram of test u wouldnt be wondering IF you should go ur boner would MAKE you

it would swim u across like a little arm haha


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Be utilitarian, way up the pros and cons, then whichever outweighs the other should be the path you'll follow.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Note to self, to maintain sanity, never jab 5 grams of test. LOL.


sanity ?? your the 1 talking about flying across the world for a girl who looks no older than 16 but hey il be in the gym why your flying across the country for nothing


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


>


fook me she looks like shes part of some kfc family size bargain £9.99 bargain bucket deal


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

herc said:


> seriously dude. youve seen the previous comments of people meeting online and falling in love. whats the big deal??
> 
> just logging onto pirate bay to download movies you see these pis of women. no doubt stolen through internet..
> 
> ...


You have to be drunk?? to come across women?? you sure its an mma gym your at big boy? :whistling:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Haha I know you're messing but like I said I wouldn't rush into anything like this. It's just an idea now. Just wanted opinions, and based on what I've heard so far, doesn't seem as crazier an idea as I first thought it may seem..


the crazy thing would be having a super hot chick and saying im not going to go because some lads who i dont know on the internet said it would be silly to go !!

but yeah no need to go mad ,keep talking , put away whatever money u have spare when u have enough for flights,visa ,and 200 spend .let her know and see were it takes you

or if shes coming over in the next 6 months still save but see her over here ,if it works tell her u will visit in a month or 2 when u can get time off

easy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you seen talhotblonde ?

http://www.traileraddict.com/trailer/talhotblond/trailer

To be fair you cant help where the person you fall in love is from. If you feel that strong go for it and i hope it works for you. You might ened up with your penis cut off by a 60 year old texan ******* Though


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

lukeee said:


> You have to be drunk?? to come across women?? you sure its an mma gym your at big boy? :whistling:


haha i mean im rarely around women, now me and my fiance split.. i work on a building site to silly hours and train in a private club weights/mma... should really join a public gym for weight training like DW  lol.. get back on the band wagon haha


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> hang on thats my chick from New York !!! wtf


beat me to it pmsl

wtf! oh wait thats my chick from boston


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> sanity ?? your the 1 talking about flying across the world for a girl who looks no older than 16 but hey il be in the gym why your flying across the country for nothing


If that makes you happy mate. I love training, but is it my life and be all end all? No. I'd much rather see the world and meet new people, than go to the same old gym day in day out ,for the rest of my life..


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Do it mate and all the best with it you only get one life, if it turns out to be a mistake so be it and at least you'll get a nice trip out of it!

I hope it all works out for you bro :thumbup1:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

For the doubters, you don't know 'til you try, but, for those that do grab the bull by the horns and make a success out of it - they definitely won't be looking back and will be leaving the rest in their dust. In about 5 years I will be living in Wisconsin or the beautiful Denver, Colorado with lush mountains I can ski down in the winter, the beautiful lakes I can go fishing on in the summer, the woodlands I can go hunting and camping in, that will be my home and the UK will just be some burden I have to visit once a year.  by the way, looking at the UK from outside in, you realise how grim and disgusting this place is. I will have no regrets when I leave.

If I was the OP I'd see if she can get to the UK first and get to know her more personally, if you hit it off and hopefully you do then you move on from there. Wherever you go and whatever your outcome as a couple is up to you.

I had all the doubters too when I announced I was getting married, they're all really jealous now and wish they had someone they loved to take them away.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> If that makes you happy mate. I love training, but is it my life and be all end all? No. I'd much rather see the world and meet new people, than go to the same old gym day in day out ,for the rest of my life..


Then plod along mate, give her 1 for me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you both feel the same way then go see her - if it doesn't work, at least you'll know and not spend the rest of your life thinking 'what if'.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

on a serious note though dude.....i would marry her...only if she would lick my bum!! if they dont lick bum, they dont get a ring bro! ....otherwise just go over there, holiday with her, then still prob ask her marry you bro. shes lovely


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You never fail to write a good post F.M.J. Once again, real happy for you. Living proof, that living in a lonely little shell all your life isn't the only option.. Some people are too scared to take any risk or leave there zone of comfort, and if they're happy good on them, I'd hate to be like that personally! And agreed, even living here, I f*cking hate it. Can't imagine could go far wrong with America tbh..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

herc said:


> haha i mean im rarely around women, now me and my fiance split.. i work on a building site to silly hours and train in a private club weights/mma... should really join a public gym for weight training like DW  lol.. get back on the band wagon haha


I believe ya lol :wink:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

lukeee said:


> I believe ya lol :wink:


lol ya bollox lukeee!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> For the doubters, you don't know 'til you try, but, for those that do grab the bull by the horns and make a success out of it - they definitely won't be looking back and will be leaving the rest in their dust. In about 5 years I will be living in Wisconsin or the beautiful Denver, Colorado with lush mountains I can ski down in the winter, the beautiful lakes I can go fishing on in the summer, the woodlands I can go hunting and camping in, that will be my home and the UK will just be some burden I have to visit once a year.  by the way, looking at the UK from outside in, you realise how grim and disgusting this place is. I will have no regrets when I leave.
> 
> If I was the OP I'd see if she can get to the UK first and get to know her more personally, if you hit it off and hopefully you do then you move on from there. Wherever you go and whatever your outcome as a couple is up to you.
> 
> I had all the doubters too when I announced I was getting married, they're all really jealous now and wish they had someone they loved to take them away.


If you're in Denver and ever want a good deal on a trip up to Breckenridge give me shout mate. My mate is Operations manager for a ski company based out of Breck, I went up there in 2009 on my way back from Vegas for his wedding and spent a week there.

One of the most beautiful places I've ever seen and if my legs ever start working I'll be back out there in winter like a shot!!.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

probably be her


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

TrainingwithMS said:


> If you're in Denver and ever want a good deal on a trip up to Breckenridge give me shout mate. My mate is Operations manager for a ski company based out of Breck, I went up there in 2009 on my way back from Vegas for his wedding and spent a week there.
> 
> One of the most beautiful places I've ever seen and if my legs ever start working I'll be back out there in winter like a shot!!.


That would be ace mate! Will you still be a member of UK-M in 5-6 years? Lol I've never been but seen the photos, my Mrs' parents went and loved it, my Mrs went to a cooking school in Denver, she loves it too. Sorry about the MS, I hope with treatment you can get back some function in your legs!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mate, i put that picture into tineye and it searched the web for it, 0 results out of a search of 2.0757 billion images  Your gtg, she is obviously not all over the net

And where is all of the fukkin romance gone haha defo go and give it a shot, if she is a nutter in real life you can always look back and have a great story to laugh about over a few pints. But if she is as nice as you think now who knows where it could go. Either way its a bit of an adventure and you will have the craic


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> That would be ace mate! Will you still be a member of UK-M in 5-6 years? Lol I've never been but seen the photos, my Mrs' parents went and loved it, my Mrs went to a cooking school in Denver, she loves it too. Sorry about the MS, I hope with treatment you can get back some function in your legs!


Yeah I'm here for the longhaul now so no fear I'll still be here 

Denver is ace too, we only went on his stag do there but it was a great night out. You've got the NFL franchise too in the Broncos!

It's all good and I've got my home gym being delivered soon so I can crack on


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

She is cute looking trying my hardest not to sound like a sensitive gaylord


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Mate, i put that picture into tineye and it searched the web for it, 0 results out of a search of 2.0757 billion images  Your gtg, she is obviously not all over the net
> 
> And where is all of the fukkin romance gone haha defo go and give it a shot, if she is a nutter in real life you can always look back and have a great story to laugh about over a few pints. But if she is as nice as you think now who knows where it could go. Either way its a bit of an adventure and you will have the craic


Cheers for that mate, never even thought to do that!! I guess you always get haters / people who try to stir crap for whatever reason lol, saaad!! Nevermind!! 

Yeah, who knows! Lifes an adventure!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

I got chatting with a guy from near Seattle, who outwardly seemed lovely. Done the skype thing for hours and hours too and you just can't fake it with videos. And I thought long and hard about whether or not I'd go over if he asked me. Then he revealed himself to be a crazy psychostalker lol. I couldn't log out of Google Talk for an hour or he'd bombard me with Yahoo and text messages and then would ring me relentlessly! (I think he's 8hrs behind me, time-wise).

In your case, I'd wait until she's in London and go meet her and spend time together. If all seems good, go over for a holiday, stay in a hotel. I'm sure you won't end up as hillbilly pie:rolleyes: Take some chances and live dangerously! Even if it's not for life, it'd be a memorable holiday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

is this gonna wind up with the poor girl having to post a pic of herself holding a bit of paper with uk-m written on it


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> is this gonna wind up with the poor girl having to post a pic of herself holding a bit of paper with uk-m written on it


We'll settle for UK-M written on herself somewhere.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> She said she'd love to meet me, and vice versa. She said she comes to London once a year, family over here or something.. So will definitely go meet her in London when she's next here, just depends when that is!! Like I said, I'd like to go to America anyway.. It wouldn't just be to meet her, that'd just be part of the package.. and if it did work out, win win.
> 
> Like someone else said, lifes for living. Gotta take risks in life.. and I've never been a fan of England anyway, so miserable here!


Mmm. I think you should go.However, Ive seen it before, many years ago.When there is distance woman can, and will say many things they wouldnt face to face.She says "Id really love to meet you" When your at the airport, in the usa, and call her and say "guess who" and there you are, alone in a different country, and you are now her responsibility, she may not "feel" quite the same.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Basically, I met this bird online from America.. She's literally spot on. Fit as f*ck, great personality, funny, clever, seems the whole package... Been skyping, and seem to get on really well. Now, she given she lives the other side of the pond, obviously for anything to actually come of it, I'm going to have to go there or her come here if we decided to meet. Normally I'd probably laugh at people on about meeting someone they met online, but there's so many people in the world, the odds of finding the person you want to be with in this tiny country is low odds when you think about it!! + I've always wanted to go to America anyway..
> 
> Would you go abroad to meet someone who met online, if you were relatively sure about them and wanted to see what came of it? Probably get laughed at / called an idiot, but worth asking I figured.


its a dude , in fact its probably someone off here that you`ve pi55ed off pulling yer leg :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Travelled all over the country meeting women, never abroad, met my beautiful wife in Cardiff...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If he's seen her on Skype, then it's either an elaborate hoax to try and scam him out of money, or genuine.

Pictures are one thing, but actually seeing her is totally different.

Like Milky says, I don't see the big deal in travelling to see someone.

Get the fooking ticket booked


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Depends how dirty she was.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One bit of advise l would give is dont get yourself in debt chasing these women, l spent THOUSANDS doing it, really regret it TBH.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> If he's seen her on Skype, then it's either an elaborate hoax to try and scam him out of money, or genuine.
> 
> Pictures are one thing, but actually seeing her is totally different.
> 
> ...


hes seen the dudes sister on skype .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> hes seen the dudes sister on skype .


So it's an elaborate hoax to get him over to Texas to rape him.

There's gotta be an easier way for some ******* to get a bit of ass, surely?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

This is hilarious


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

sorry havent read the up date from the first few pages but thinking about it if a guy was to come all that way to meet me i dno how id feel about it.. its so easy to get caught up in online flirting but seriously she may have a long list of guys she skypes!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

See how keen she is get her to come here first ... make out your moving house or buying a place or car etc and all your funds are going to be tight for a while if she's geuine she'll come to you. Just be sure she's no post op tranny or nowt see the vage and get bit dirty with her on skype ...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Bro go 4 it mannn... U wobt regret... America is were its at..


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

my brother met his wife online, she was from Egypt, they're happily married now for 6 years living here


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i met my gf of 4 years back in the days of myspace just through general chit chat, saying that though she lived 5 minutes away from were i lived not a few thousand miles so if it all went tits up id only wasted an hour of my time and the effort it took to walk round not a few hundred quid


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

after watching Talhotblonde, id be very wary of internet americans


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Well if she did turn out to be a 50 year old man rapist. I'd say BLOODY GOOD EFFORT, would probably deserve an **** raping for falling for it!! (NOHOMO) Haha.

P.s. Ewen, I suspected it was you!! God damn you look sexy on cam


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Well if she did turn out to be a 50 year old man rapist. I'd say BLOODY GOOD EFFORT, would probably deserve an **** raping for falling for it!! (NOHOMO) Haha.
> 
> P.s. Ewen, I suspected it was you!! God damn you look sexy on cam


Pretty good sat accents aint I lol

Just don't read to much into it , we can be whoever we want on the net very easily .

I met my wife on the net but I had to go through years of hell to find someone , so take a chance be impulsive you only live once .


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

ewen said:


> Pretty good sat accents aint I lol
> 
> Just don't read to much into it , we can be whoever we want on the net very easily .
> 
> I met my wife on the net but I had to go through years of hell to find someone , so take a chance be impulsive you only live once .


Your pecs look incredibly like a nice set of boobs too!! haha.

Too true.. I think skype sorta helps though, we all know it's all to easy to be whoever we want to be behind the keyboard (be it good or bad!!), but when its actually talking and seeing someon etc, I do think it's a little more "real", still not close to the real thing though no doubt!!

But yes, you only live once!


----------



## muscle40 (Jan 30, 2012)

Got the tea shirt all good until you have to live with the person 7 days a week. Then the fun begins if you get my drift


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

muscle40 said:


> Got the tea shirt all good until you have to live with the person 7 days a week. Then the fun begins if you get my drift


That's the same with any bird haha. Can't live with them, can't live without 'em!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> That's the same with any bird haha. Can't live with them, can't live without 'em!


I always thought it was " Can't live with'em, can't kill'em and bury'em in the back yard" ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Erm she's not that hot  only kidding... Dude wait to see how things go on line for a while ...get to know her a bit more ... Then if u still feel the same meet up in London... Then there's no pressure eitherway


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Another plus about Americans is they usually have good teeth.

If I was straight she'd totally be my type :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I went to meet a bloke from Wales once....was all fine and dandy....good chat, pics etc....

gets off the train....walks out to the car park...there he was sat on the bonnet of his soooped up BMW......

it was an instant criiiiinge :laugh: :surrender: :no: all the months of chattin and in 1 second it was a NO.

sounds shallow I know but in real life when u see someone u know straight away......


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

If it's just bit of fun but even if u went over I wouldn't expect it to mount to much people do this all the time Long distance relationships rarely work


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Little stu said:


> If it's just bit of fun but even if u went over I wouldn't expect it to mount to much people do this all the time Long distance relationships rarely work


yup...i had a LDR from spain....flew over every month...we both did but burnt out cause neither would move.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

She's hot though, hope it works out for ya


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I once went from Notting Hill to Wimbledon to meet a mamacita from online.

Does that count?

It was south of the river.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

neurospike7 said:


> I once went from Notting Hill to Wimbledon to meet a mamacita from online.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> It was south of the river.


Sure does mate!! Thats quite a trek!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd glady move out of this dump given the chance..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'd glady move out of this dump given the chance..


Are you still here??


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Are you still here??


Sadly...!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Sadly...!


Getting saving then boyo and go have fun coz thats what it will be!!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I've ALWAYS wanted to go over to america anyway.. I love the sound of it. I also think I'd fit in better? I think American lifestyle suits me more.. But I guess I'd have to go over to find out haha. One thing that struck me was, she told me loads of people use steroids out there. When I told her I did, she didn't even batt an eyelid.. If I told a bird over here that, they'd probably run a mile.. She even asked me if I knew who Zyzz was, mind was blown LOL. Obligatory pic, hopefully she never sees this haha..
> 
> Tall hot blonde


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

inb4 im dead


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Met my missus online, 6 years, and 2 kids later and were planning on getting married next year, would i go to america to meet some lass id met online? , would i f*c*uk!, my missus was just forty miles from my home town, any further i dont think we'd of bothered tbh


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:



> inb4 im dead


 :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

PLauGE said:


> Met my missus online, 6 years, and 2 kids later and were planning on getting married next year, would i go to america to meet some lass id met online? , would i f*c*uk!, *my missus was just forty miles from my home town, any further i dont think we'd of bothered tbh*


LOL. True love!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

will she not come over here dude?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

stone14 said:


> will she not come over here dude?


She might be coming to see fam at some point this year I think, we'll see!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

My brother went to Philadelphia to meet a woman from the internet, he was actually going to move over there until he found out some not so good things about her, just be careful mate, have fun but always aware


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> My brother went to Philadelphia to meet a woman from the internet, he was actually going to move over there until he found out some not so good things about her, just be careful mate, have fun but always aware


What he find out?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> She might be coming to see fam at some point this year I think, we'll see!


cool dude i would wait till then, saves you paying all the cash to go there and being disapointed


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

stone14 said:


> cool dude i would wait till then, saves you paying all the cash to go there and being disapointed


Yeah would rather that! Will talk to her more about it !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive not read all the comments yet, but, my two pence is, do it (really!). But also film it, like a UK-M version of the Catfish movie... :whistling:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> What he find out?


He didnt really tell me the whole thing mate but i think she was trying to fleece him of some dollar and has been doing it online for some time, been married a few times ect...

I did demand that he showed me the pics of his time together with her though... filty fcuker! :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I've met with a ridiculous number of women I've met online, seen pics of, chatted to etc.

Only met 3 with any kind of spark, despite thinking it would be otherwise, and only one I've been at all compatible with.

But she's been a keeper.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

neurospike7 said:


> I've met with a ridiculous number of women I've met online, seen pics of, chatted to etc.
> 
> Only met 3 with any kind of spark, despite thinking it would be otherwise, and only one I've been at all compatible with.
> 
> But she's been a keeper.


Just out of curiosity mate, which sites did you meet them off?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> Yeah would rather that! Will talk to her more about it !


dont tell her you dont want to pay for the flight incase your disapointed tho lol just find out if shes def coming over and when, you could spend alot less cash getting a hotel or somewere nice like a lil holiday in the summer at a beach or sumit than the flight to usa could you not? adlest then it would look like your spoiling her other than just paying for a flight to usa and being skint over there lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fecking hell lads the man is thinking of going to see her not to get married and have kids etc etc, its about having fun and broadening his horizons not worrying about what might/might not happen!!

So what if she turns out to be a minger? you will be in the states so have a little look around, it doesnt have to cost the earth and you only have your own **** to take care of (stay away from rest areas, im sure you have seen 'theres something about mary') and American girls do love our accent trust me :thumbup1:

Your hardly taking a massive risk so stick ya neck out and fly by the seat of ya pants and have fun.... Or be boring zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz do nothing, show no spirit and be like a lot of muppets and be all 'ohhhhh didums i may be in danger, the internet is so dangerous, i couldnt possibly take such a scary risk, no i shall stay here and be like every other fecker as theres safety in numbers right?'

If you dont fecking go your fecking gay!!! (And i hate that expression as my lovely brother is gay)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

what's she like mate? i dont mean what her favorite colour etc but being from texas is she like from a family of religious nuts that all have guns and work on a cattle ranch or is it more dawsons creek type turn out, nice middle class family on one of those nice streets that you see on desperate houswives or dawsons creek, would be a bit bollox if she met you from the airport and it was her, the girl in the pic, fit as fuuck etc then she takes you back to her gaff which turns out to be a caravan on some ******* trailer park, i know that's a bit judgemental, who are we to judge other peoples lifestyles and all that but if i was travelling that far i'd want to know she was more jerry hall than jerry springer


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

t4tremendous said:


> what's she like mate? i dont mean what her favorite colour etc but being from texas is she like from a family of religious nuts that all have guns and work on a cattle ranch or is it more dawsons creek type turn out, nice middle class family on one of those nice streets that you see on desperate houswives or dawsons creek, would be a bit bollox if she met you from the airport and it was her, the girl in the pic, fit as fuuck etc then she takes you back to her gaff which turns out to be a caravan on some ******* trailer park, i know that's a bit judgemental, who are we to judge other peoples lifestyles and all that but if i was travelling that far i'd want to know she was more jerry hall than jerry springer


He he.. Like your thought process!! But if it turns out any of those come true then what an experience, least you can say you been there and done it, christ you could even get a t shirt!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Fecking hell lads the man is thinking of going to see her not to get married and have kids etc etc, its about having fun and broadening his horizons not worrying about what might/might not happen!!
> 
> So what if she turns out to be a minger? you will be in the states so have a little look around, it doesnt have to cost the earth and you only have your own **** to take care of (stay away from rest areas, im sure you have seen 'theres something about mary') and American girls do love our accent trust me :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Too many people too scared to live!! I'm a big boy now, I can look after myself.. I think the people who you hear about in "horror" stories online are just dumb muppets!



t4tremendous said:


> what's she like mate? i dont mean what her favorite colour etc but being from texas is she like from a family of religious nuts that all have guns and work on a cattle ranch or is it more dawsons creek type turn out, nice middle class family on one of those nice streets that you see on desperate houswives or dawsons creek, would be a bit bollox if she met you from the airport and it was her, the girl in the pic, fit as fuuck etc then she takes you back to her gaff which turns out to be a caravan on some ******* trailer park, i know that's a bit judgemental, who are we to judge other peoples lifestyles and all that but if i was travelling that far i'd want to know she was more jerry hall than jerry springer


LOL, she's originally from Cali or LA iirc.. Not going go into detail because of haters, but her dad lives in Hollywood lol (also not going to go into detail due to the ability to trace it back to her if your clever enough!) She lives in a house, I know that lol.. I'd imagine it's relatively big/nice going by her family status, but who knows! Might ask for a tour of the house on cam !! Not a red neck though, and not religous.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think she would apressiate being shown a good time over here, plus you dont need to risk going across the world to regret it lol, least you can say your going to the toilet and do a runner here haha


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

t4tremendous said:


> what's she like mate? i dont mean what her favorite colour etc but being from texas is she like from a family of religious nuts that all have guns and work on a cattle ranch or is it more dawsons creek type turn out, nice middle class family on one of those nice streets that you see on desperate houswives or dawsons creek, would be a bit bollox if she met you from the airport and it was her, the girl in the pic, fit as fuuck etc then she takes you back to her gaff which turns out to be a caravan on some ******* trailer park, i know that's a bit judgemental, who are we to judge other peoples lifestyles and all that but if i was travelling that far i'd want to know she was more jerry hall than jerry springer


Yep he has this sweet image of some blonde girl fairytale esque and all and her family may well be rolling like the hills have eyes/chainsaw massacre hillbilly's hahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## Rory33 (Dec 20, 2011)

No offense mate, but a girl like that would probably have a line of guys waiting for her in Texas.... Curious why she would go to the Internet....

Btw what part of Texas?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Rory33 said:


> No offense mate, but a girl like that would probably have a line of guys waiting for her in Texas.... Curious why she would go to the Internet....
> 
> Btw what part of Texas?[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rory33 said:


> No offense mate, but a girl like that would probably have a line of guys waiting for her in Texas.... Curious why she would go to the Internet....
> 
> Btw what part of Texas?


Low confidence? Mate, my ex was stunning, 9/10 easy... I would have said she was way out of my league, so would have anyone if you asked them.. but I got her! Since then i've realized, it isn't all about looks.. Okay to some girls, and they're almost always dumb skets! The real gems have a little more depth to them..

It wasn't a dating website, neither of us were looking to meet anyone like that LOL. We were sat on chat roulette if I'm honest.. She was on there because she was bored, second time she'd been on there apparently (wasnt on there to get her boobs out mind!), me on the other hand was on there to see all the boobs I could. Every girl who came up I asked for boobs, some did it, some nexted me. Saw her, thought f*ck that, she's a decent bird, rather have a chat and see what she's like than be a pig! And well, was worth it.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

And lukeee I agree totally. Pity people like that, because they'll just settle for what they can get, not what they want, because they're too unconfident to go after what they want! You're worth as much as value yourself..


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Just out of curiosity mate, which sites did you meet them off?


Match.

Was insanely easy to get dates with nice lookers but some of them were bonkers in the flesh. 2 asked me if I wanted to f*ck them after half an hour.

One week went out with 5 different women. Couple of times left one in the morning, went home and showered then went met another one.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

why not, if that wont work at least youll have holiday and trip to america. america is goood


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

neurospike7 said:


> Match.
> 
> Was insanely easy to get dates with nice lookers but some of them were bonkers in the flesh. 2 asked me if I wanted to f*ck them after half an hour.
> 
> One week went out with 5 different women. *Couple of times left one in the morning, went home and showered then went met another one*.


LOL... Is it a pay site? That POF is fcuking nuts, ive banned myself from it, too many fcuking weirdos for my liking bro


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Good man!!

Behold the turtle, for he only makes progress when he sticks his neck out!!

Or

He who dares Rodney, he who dares!! :clap:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

neurospike7 said:


> Match.
> 
> *
> Was insanely easy to get dates with nice lookers but some of them were bonkers in the flesh. 2 asked me if I wanted to f*ck them after half an hour. *
> ...


Lol and this is bad because? :lol:


----------



## muscle40 (Jan 30, 2012)

P,O.F I was on there for 6 months good if you want a ready made family!!!!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol and this is bad because? :lol:


Wasn't "bad" at all; they asked and I answered in the affirmative. :devil2:

Eventually met the hottie I've been with for 5 months. Sweetheart too.

@ PatWelsh: yep, it's a pay site but I had a fu*kin scream on there for about a year or so.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

she's foxy, funnily enough I'll be visiting Texas real soon for 'business' purposes and was wondering what her address was?

She can be my personal travel guide amongst other things .... :drool:

lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

this is going to end up like Stuart Slann who dorve 1000 miles to to the middle of no where to meet emma ...lol

check it out on daily motion , funny as ****


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

packed your bags yet?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> this is going to end up like Stuart Slann who dorve 1000 miles to to the middle of no where to meet emma ...lol
> 
> check it out on daily motion , funny as ****


LOL think i've seen that! and not yet tremendos!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

my mate (loser not really my mate) met a lass on a game and she was from sweden he paid for her to come over for a week spent £1000+ on her alot of cash to him she went back cut contact with him and aborted his baby she just used him for free holiday. id never go further than local pub to meet someone haha


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

what's her email address?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SonOfZeus said:


> Basically, I met this bird online from America.. She's literally spot on. Fit as f*ck, great personality, funny, clever, seems the whole package... Been skyping, and seem to get on really well. Now, she given she lives the other side of the pond, obviously for anything to actually come of it, I'm going to have to go there or her come here if we decided to meet. Normally I'd probably laugh at people on about meeting someone they met online, but there's so many people in the world, the odds of finding the person you want to be with in this tiny country is low odds when you think about it!! + I've always wanted to go to America anyway..
> 
> Would you go abroad to meet someone who met online, if you were relatively sure about them and wanted to see what came of it? Probably get laughed at / called an idiot, but worth asking I figured.


When you get there she'll be a 25 stone ex miner with dustbin teeth, "one every yard". She would have been fcuked by her brothers brothers brother in law. When you get there she'll probe every your orifice with fisting.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

when you put it like that nidge i wana go now


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nidge said:


> When you get there she'll be a 25 stone ex miner with dustbin teeth, "one every yard". She would have been fcuked by her brothers brothers brother in law. When you get there she'll probe every your orifice with fisting.


Please stop I'm getting a semi on!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> When you get there she'll be a 25 stone ex miner with dustbin teeth, "one every yard". She would have been fcuked by her brothers brothers brother in law. When you get there she'll probe every your orifice with fisting.


Win win situation then!! I'll come with ya!!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I met a Thai girl by accident online, a friend of mine was in Pattaya and I'd been talking to him on MSN messenger and saw he was online one day and sent a message and got a reply, after a minute or two I realised it wasn't my friend, it was actually the owner of the internet shop, my friend had not closed his messenger down and this girl had seen it flashing and decided to talk to me. After that we spoke almost every day for 2 years till I went to Thailand not specifically to see her but she was near the top of the list as she was about as pretty an Asian girl as I'd ever seen and a 10/10 figure. We became an item but split up after a couple of months due to someone else sticking the nose in but she wasn't the best shag and I was a bit bored anyway.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Must suck only having one hole to use, and I bet "she" even asked for reach arounds?! :lol:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> I bet "she" even asked for reach arounds?! :lol:


I asked her for one:tongue:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

welbeck said:


> I asked her for one:tongue:


LOL, grim!!


----------

